# Betterbee smoker



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

when the smokers are made of stainless steel, they will get heat marked but are very durable. I'm not sticking up for anyone, just that I work with all kinds of steel everyday and know my stuff. S/S smokers can be made of thinner metal because it holds up better with the heat. So unless you burn them super hot they should last a long time. If you were to get them extremely hot they will burn out. BUT.....who in the world would turn em into roasters ???


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I also referred a lady whom I am helping to Betterbee. She ordered a lot of stuff and was satisfied with the items. Shipping was a little slow, but not too bad for this time of year, I guess.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

That was kind of my thinking, too, FOB, that it would be sufficient as far as being able to hold the fire and stand up against the heat. My main concern was with it getting bent and dinged up or having the hinge break (the lid was pretty wobbly and I had the feeling I could have wrenched it off with one good grab if I had the mind to) Thanks for your input, though. I don't want to disparage Betterbee, and I am not at the point of saying I would never do business with them, but if their smokers were made of stronger stuff and they were a little better with their shipping, I probably would just stick with them, but now I will be open to checking out Kelley again and others.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with things being made cheaply.They would stand up to the heat, but the toughness ???? Well I don't think flimsy works.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

A thought to ponder - Dadant makes all the Kelley smokers.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Mountain said:


> A thought to ponder - Dadant makes all the Kelley smokers.


You know Rob, you have a good point as I love my Kellys smoker!  BTW nice to see your posting again.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had all kinds of smokers, and I personally like the stainless ones from Dadant with the guard. I have a couple of the smaller of the two sizes they make and someday I hope to get the larger one.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*Betterbee*

Just some comments about Betterbee. As far a shipping is concerned it all depends on where you live. I live in SC and I've ordered numerous items from them at different times of the year and my stuff has always come within 3 days of order. 

I understand what you mean about the betterbee smoker. It's pretty sturdy but that lid can be hard to manage. Personally, I have stopped using a smoker during inspections and generously spray sugar water on the bees to keep them from flying. I think it actually works better than smoke.


----------

